# Wine & Mouse arker !



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

It used to be a favourite restaurant when I lived in Ealing 

I think I have managed to get some wooden wine boxes to make Mouse boxes from. I was wondering if anyone can describe how they made their lids secure? The mice are in the house so I dont really want any escapees  .

Not sure if the boxes will come with lids or not.

Any ideas appreciated. 
cheers
Don


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

You could use some fine wire mesh, but the gap should only be 5cms. However, I must point out that wooden boxes do not make good cages. Mice like to chew, so could conceiveably gnaw their way out, and wood is difficult to clean, so will quickly become smelly.

Where abouts was the restaurant? More years ago than I care to remember, I studied at Ealing Tech, in the days before it became a university, but I don't recall anywhere with that name. [I'm originally from Richmond].


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Gill said:


> You could use some fine wire mesh, but the gap should only be 5cms. However, I must point out that wooden boxes do not make good cages. Mice like to chew, so could conceiveably gnaw their way out, and wood is difficult to clean, so will quickly become smelly.


I think that was supposed to say 5mm 

Many successful NMC breeders use wooden boxes to keep their mice in. Personally I don't like them, but they *can* work if done properly.


----------

